

Health Month for Sale on Flippa - galenward
http://healthmonth.tumblr.com/post/24004326829/health-month-is-up-for-auction-on-flippa-com

======
jasonlgrimes
Anything Buster touches is awesome! Sad to see that it needs a new home.
Hopefully someone in the HN community can pick this up and run with it.

------
adamloving
There are so many people and companies interested in the gamification of
health, surely someone will snap this up.

